# Vehicle registration



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our truck is due for re-registration the second week of January. We may not be able to arrive in the Philippines by then. Here in the UK as long as your car is off the road you just tax your vehicle from the time you put it back into use, I'm guessing the Philippines has found a very complicated and unforgiving way of doing this. Has anyone had to late register and what are the procedures/penalties.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

You (owner) need not be present to renew the registration. A relative or friend can get the emission test for you 2 months prior and register it 1 month prior to Jan 2021.

Where I live, across the street from LTO is a long line of offices who sell insurance, and will accomplish the registration & emission test for a small fee. Perhaps someone can do the same for you while you're out of the country.

Or, you have a storage option or fines.

https://www.lto.gov.ph/vehicle-registration.html#storage-of-motor-vehicle 


https://philkotse.com/car-maintenance/lto-mv-registration-penalties-8081


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was two weeks late "Same month due" and my fine was 200 pesos and was told it would be 200 peso's per month or something like that.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Currently registration is by month beginning with Jan and ending in Oct. Registration month is determined by the last digit of the plate, Jan-1, Oct-0. It is further broken down within the month by week determined by another number on the plate. LTO recently published that 9 will be changed to Nov and 0 to Dec to crowds due to Covid backlog. So possibly your registration may be pushed to a later month in 2021. As stated above you may use others to facilitate your registration

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My truck is locked up with the battery disconnected, I do not let any of the family anywhere near it, they can't be trusted so getting someone to do it for me is deliberately not an option. My plate ends 41 which I believe is second week of January. It looks like 200p per week up to a month then 50% MVUC. Anyone know what MVUC is.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Motor Vehicle User's Charge


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Motor Vehicle User's Charge


Yes that is as far as I got. And that is :noidea:


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Yes that is as far as I got. And that is :noidea:


Looks to me that you would pay the basic MVUC(yearly fee) plus 50% as penalty. If payment is after the due month.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Motor vehicle user's charge (mvuc)*



Gary D said:


> Yes that is as far as I got. And that is :noidea:


I found a spot that might address this.

https://www.lto.gov.ph/motor-vehicl...t-to-r-a-8794-and-other-fees-and-charges.html


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I found a spot that might address this.
> 
> https://www.lto.gov.ph/motor-vehicl...t-to-r-a-8794-and-other-fees-and-charges.html


Extract from above LTO web page and where I got my info posted above:

2. Penalties, Charges and Other Fees

Penalties related to MVUC (Delinquent Registration)

Beyond the registration week (based on middle digit)
- for motorcycle
- other vehicles	
Php 100.00
Php 200.00
Beyond the registration month but not more than 12 months (based on last digit)	50% of the MVUC rate
More than 12 months but without apprehension for vioaltion of the land transportation laws, rules and regulations during the period of delinquency	50% of the MVUC rate plus renewal
More than 12 months but with apprehension for violation of the land transportation laws, rules and regulations during the period of delinquency (Circular No.83C-DIR-20)	50% of the MVUC rate plus renewal for every year of delinquency
Overloading provided that no axle shall exceed thirteen thousand five hundred kilograms (13,500kgs)	25% of the MVUC at time of infringement for trucks and trailers with a load exceeding more than 5% of registered GVW

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This might be one of those times to ask the LTO staff who best can do this for you, translation "Fixer". I never renewed my registration I had somebody else do it for me it's almost best not to be seen as a foreigner at these offices.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I found a spot that might address this.
> 
> https://www.lto.gov.ph/motor-vehicl...t-to-r-a-8794-and-other-fees-and-charges.html


Wow don't they like to make things complicated. Ok I have a Ford Ranger Wildtrack. I believe the gross vehicle weight is something like 3270kg. So is it a passenger car, utility vehicle or sports utility vehicle, I know it's not a motorcycle..


----------

